# Merry Christmas to me!!!



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, I couldn't wait for my 695SR since from what I hear will arrive after new years!!! 

So I went out and picked up a little gift for me. 

The frame arrived at the shop today, just got a pic.

2010 Black/Red AR1
SRAM RED group (not my favorite but it will do)
DEDA NEROZERO Stem
DEDA PRESA handlebar
Saddle will use San Marco RED edition Aspide Carbon
Wheels
Either Reynolds DV46C or Hyperon Ultra 2 that was bought for my upcomming 695sr.

Iphone not working right now so can not post the pic of the frame that my shop just sent me.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Just talked to my mechanic and he said it would look better with the Reynolds wheels.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looking forward to the pictures. That bike will look very nice. I had to treat myself to an early Christmas present too. I swapped my Garmin 310xt for the new Garmin Edge 800. I can't wait to get in some rides using the new computer. It looks good mounted to the 2011 F5.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Dray

Please take some pics on your bike with the garmin!!


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.

AR1 is a sick bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Having problems with my build right now, but as most people on this site know me, I will show pics once its built stage 1.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Right now I am having problems with the frame, might have to change to team edition, so there will be some different setup since the team edition is in blue.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are two pics of the new Garmin on the Felt
<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XH75c_yJCvFJgp_mrNiJHg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TQvPUhQ9MDI/AAAAAAAAAko/enE1N6lS3aQ/s800/10%202%3A59%3A33%20PM.jpg" height="598" width="800" /></a<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Bc_J-WlGxaZk9BMhZFMpzw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TQvPWR-q1NI/AAAAAAAAAks/xD0FCYdso4I/s800/10%203%3A00%3A03%20PM.jpg" height="527" width="800" /></a>


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

epic ride


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice, the garmin does not look as big as I thought installed on the stem.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Well here are some pics of my bike being built. The original red/black frame was for DI2 setup, and I did not want to use my Di2 on this bike.

I will have more pics when I pick it up next week, was going to pick it up today but I have a cold and decided to rest at home.

And the dealer got me a felt water bottle cage.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally stopped raining and the sun came out a little today. Took it out for a spin, Not fun riding a aero bike in windy area.


----------

